# Customizing Facebook?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

A previous post asked about getting customers to become fans. I have other questions.


How do you go about customizing you site?
DO you customize your personal or business site?
Is there some kind of book/site/walk through on customizing?
Do you even have a business site or do you use your personal site for business?
What if any apps can be added to your site?
Is there a kind of "Facebook for dummies business edition"?
Last, is anybody interested in a "fan" exchange. I become yours and visa versa?
O.K...really last. What do you get when you reach a certain amout of freinds. (I heard you get a personalized url)
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> O.K...really last. What do you get when you reach a certain amout of freinds. (I heard you get a personalized url)




 Yup, once you get 25 or more fans, you can get a vanity url...like this: http://www.facebook.com/rochester.painting.contractors

The official rules and instructions at: http://www.facebook.com/help.php?page=900


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

yes after 25 fans it removes all the junk after your name..

mine is www.facebook.com/makdecorating


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Cool. I didn't realize that about the URL. 

Customizing the look of Facebook.. You cannot do much with it other than add pictures. Its an ugly site, no doubt. My guess is they are flying by the "if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it" philosophy. They are probably also trying to avoid the MySpace creed which says, "upload as many pictures of angels, flowers, and teen idols as you can and be sure to back that up with the most campy bubble game music you can in the background."


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> A previous post asked about getting customers to become fans. I have other questions.
> 
> 
> How do you go about customizing you site?
> ...


Make sure your FB addy is in all your electronic signatures!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Cool. I didn't realize that about the URL.
> 
> Customizing the look of Facebook.. You cannot do much with it other than add pictures. Its an ugly site, no doubt. My guess is they are flying by the "if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it" philosophy. They are probably also trying to avoid the MySpace creed which says, "upload as many pictures of angels, flowers, and teen idols as you can and be sure to back that up with the most campy bubble game music you can in the background."


yes the look is the same but you can add "add ons" for business for your page. Sometimes simple is better especially for people who not to interweb savvy


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the link to change your URL
http://www.facebook.com/username/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes! I think becoming "fans" of each others biz pages is great, no offense but i don't really want to "friend" all of you! Try to add local businesses and create a "network" of trades.

What is the difference between a "fan" and a "friend"? 

 (looks like I have a ton of studying to do)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Fan - someone how can view your business info but you can not view there personal info unless you have friended them on your personal page.

There are some business' out there that have you the standard page for thier business in which then they could have friends and not fans.. 

make sense yet :blink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry, rereading this post I realized I used the wrong terms, let me clarify!

Friends- Two way relationship, we get each others personal posts

Fans- I can fan your biz page, my personal posts do not appear on your biz page, but your biz posts appear on my personal page

Favorite- Businesses can "favorite" a page. They appear on the left side of your page. Think if you had a local plumber, electrician, drywaller, etc. on your page and you were on theirs. Think reciprocal links. 
Anyone can click on a favorites and access page, not so for fans.

That help?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/12/business/smallbusiness/12guide.html?_r=1&em


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a whole lot of stuff to do. Been working with a new web company, implementing "out of the bucket" sytems, trying to drum up more work. (still have a couple of weeks worth) Add to that this Facebook project, :sweatdrop:


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

always find helpful info here. thank you everyone.


----------

